# Will docs/hospital know used embryo adoption overseas



## Newhope1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

We are soon to under go embryo adoption overseas, we are not telling anyone we have used this method only my husband, myself and the clinic will know. We are going overseas to a clinic for this reason, my question is will hfea, my doctor and hospital,midwifes know we have used this if we don't disclose to them?


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Newhope,


No one at all will know that you used donor conception abroad (or anywhere) if you don't declare it.  However, it may be that you may want to consider the medical implications further down the line in terms of certain tests if your age is considered a factor (rather than the donors),  e.g. Harmony test, amniocentesis, calculating Down's risks etc.  You can ask that it is not put onto your notes if you like?


I have twins using embryo donation in Spain, but I am open and have told them since they were babies.  Information on using donor conception is only known if you choose to tell anyone.


Best of luck,


Daisy xxxx


----------



## Newhope1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations on our twins, and thank you for information, do you know if harmony test will be able to tell it's donor egg? Don't think my age would influence results to much as I have just turned 31. I would be worried if was mentioned even if they were not meant put in notes it would end up there anyway.

XXX


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Newhope,

I don't know much about the Harmony Test, but I do believe that you won't get accurate information unless you tell them you have used donors and what the ages of the donors were? You can tell them not to put it on your notes. Here is a thread talking about disclosing use of DE for Harmony Test which may be useful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=343300.msg6266030#msg6266030

You have to balance your fear of disclosure with the need to tell some medical staff for accurate results and appropriate treatment. I know many people have struggled with this issue and I hope you get some answers.

Best,
Daisy xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Newhope  you do not HAVE to tell them it's DE if you go for the Harmony test, that's the beauty of it. All it does is check the cfDNA that comes from the baby, that floats around the mothers blood, for the 3 main Trisomys, plus Turners & Kleinfelters. 
http://www.fetalcare.co.uk/harmonytest.php
However, twin pregnancies can cause a problem with analysis. The thread Daisy has mentioned demonstrates this. If you have an SET this will not be an issue (unless it splits of course !!). If you have DET you will know by your 7wk scan whether there was a chance of twins, and so then be able to make the decision as to whether you divulge or not.
HFEA would definitely not be told even if you did tell.

Bundles x

/links


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Bundles,


Thanks very much for clarifying - I am a bit ignorant about these things as it is so long since I last cycled!   


D xxx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Not a problem Daisy. It helps having a medical background & still having contacts in the labs  

xx


----------



## Newhope1985 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you so much ladies for the information really helps at least i know how to handle things as we move forward, all going well we are successful eventually, really happy to see you both got your happy endings too  

so would i be right in saying if it was twins and i payed harmony test privately and disclosed to them it was donor  egg it still would not be on my medical records or available to my gp etc is that right?xx


----------



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Newhope,

If you have the Harmony test done privately, it will not go onto your medical records at your GP.  If you are unsure about this, don't feel awkward about asking them to confirm that this is the case when you arrive for your appointment to put your mind at rest. 

As others have said, when the Harmony test is done, you do not have to disclose to them that you have had a donor conception (though we have a singleton on the way, so I don't know about the situation in the event of twins).

Re the NHS - when I had my standard 12 week scan at the NHS, I told them it was a spontaneous conception.  I am in my late 40s so I half expected the result to come back as high risk, but in actual fact, it didn't.

Don't feel guilty about lying to medical professionals about how you became pregnant.  I had tremendous difficulties coming to terms with the lack of transparency, but DH and I are emphatic we don't want the information on our records.  Previously (with an ectopic pregnancy) we disclosed the pregnancy was a consequence of DE and despite promises to the contrary, we later found the details written all over my records.  There is nothing like a breach of trust as a learning experience.  My GP on the other hand, DOES know, has not written anything down and has assured me that it is no one's business how the baby was conceived - so it is entirely ok to stick to your guns and say nothing.

Best of luck!

Sassy x


----------

